# [installazione] gentoo su computer biprocessore[risolto]

## tolipth

ciao,

devo installare la gentoo su un computer biprocessore (dual xeon 2Gb con 2gb di ram), e ho alcune domande:

1) devo mettere qualche flag particolare avendo 2 cpu, o bastano quelle per P4?

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

il sistema deve fare semplici  calcoli su molte matrici (manipolazione di immagini in " tempo reale") conviene O2 o O3 (naturalmente il sistema deve essere anche stabile)?

2) il sistema deve essere installato su un HD eide, mentre sono presenti anche HD scsi, conviene metterlo slave o master ?

Alrei consigli (anche banali)?

grazieLast edited by tolipth on Mon Aug 09, 2004 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vendicatore

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> devo installare la gentoo su un computer biprocessore (dual xeon 2Gb con 2gb di ram), e ho alcune domande:
> 
> 1) devo mettere qualche flag particolare avendo 2 cpu, o bastano quelle per P4?
> ...

 

Non servono flags particolari, l'importante e' che il kernel abbia l'smp abilitato. Sempre nel kernel assicurati di avere abilitato il supporto per almeno 4Gb di memoria.

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il sistema deve fare semplici  calcoli su molte matrici (manipolazione di immagini in " tempo reale") conviene O2 o O3 (naturalmente il sistema deve essere anche stabile)?
> 
> 

 

So che O3 in alcuni casi da problemi di stabilita, io personalmente ti consiglierei O2. Spece se la macchina deve andare in "produzione".

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) il sistema deve essere installato su un HD eide, mentre sono presenti anche HD scsi, conviene metterlo slave o master ?
> 
> Alrei consigli (anche banali)?
> ...

 

Be' il disco eide va' ovviamente meglio quando e' in master,

tanto i dischi scsi nulla centrano nella gestione dei dischi eide.

----------

## tolipth

ok, grazie,

se uso un' altra installazione linux (su un altro HD) per accedere alla partizione e compilare lo stage1 e' uguale oppure devo usare per forza il livecd?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No se hai gia' una distro e vuoi mettere gentoo su un altro hd puoi farlo da li senza livecd

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Nel make.conf inizia ad avere questo

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

la riga CXX... ti evita di dover fare copia e incolla con le CFLAGS, tanto usano le stesse.

MAKEOPTS è settato a 3 perchè il valore è $num_processori+1

Per gli HD non ho capito cosa intendi... Se hi un disco IDE mettilo su come master e via...

Perchè non usi i dischi SCSI anche per gentoo? sono molto più performanti  :Wink: 

Per le CFLAGS, c'era un sito con le CFLAGS stabili per ogni processore... Spero che qualcuno lo posti, o vedo se lo trovo io... Cmq ci sono un botto di 3d sulle CFLAGS... è un po' come parlare del sesso degli angeli, ognuno ha la sua idea...  :Smile: 

----------

## tolipth

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per gli HD non ho capito cosa intendi... Se hi un disco IDE mettilo su come master e via...
> 
> Perchè non usi i dischi SCSI anche per gentoo? sono molto più performanti 
> ...

 

ho solo 5 Gb sullo scsi (magari dopo sposto tutto li). Le flag le avevo prese proprio su quel sito  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> ho solo 5 Gb sullo scsi (magari dopo sposto tutto li). Le flag le avevo prese proprio su quel sito 

 

Non sono moltissimi pero' dipende da cosa vuoi farne

----------

## tolipth

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *tolipth wrote:*   ho solo 5 Gb sullo scsi (magari dopo sposto tutto li). Le flag le avevo prese proprio su quel sito  
> 
> Non sono moltissimi pero' dipende da cosa vuoi farne

 

Compilatori e librerie (gtk), X e purtroppo Kde, pensavo di compilare il tutto sull' eide e poi spostare l'installazione  sullo scsi cambiando, il bootloader e l' fstab. 

Andando OT ma e' possibile usare le QT con programmi in C?

In questo modo evito le GTK e risparmio spazio.

----------

## !equilibrium

è uno Xeon P3 o P4?

a seconda del tipo cambiano le CFLAGS

per un Xeon P3:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -msse -msse2 -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

per un Xeon P4 con Hyperthread:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -funroll-loops"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"
```

Note:

- con l'opzione *pentium4* vengono già inclusi -mcpu=pentium4, -msse, -msse2, e -mmmx per cui è inutile specificarli

- MAKEOPTS con HT funziona cosi: J2 + 1 + 2HT

link utili:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=180813&highlight=cflags+xeon

http://www.coyotegulch.com/acovea/acovea_4.html

a questo post ti spiega in che modo le CFLAG -02 o -03 posso influire sull'esattezza dei calcoli in caso di applicazioni scientifiche o di particolare rilevanza matematica:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129843&highlight=cflags+xeon

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Andando OT ma e' possibile usare le QT con programmi in C?

 

Magari in qualche modo si potra' fare (non so pero' mai provato) ma non vedo perche non usare C++.

----------

## randomaze

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> In questo modo evito le GTK e risparmio spazio.

 

Non installare le sole gtk ti libererebbe una decina di Mb, non sono sicuro che ti convenga imparare le Qt in cambio.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

un solo consiglio oltre quelli che ti sono stati dati..

visto che hai dischi sia scsi che ide ti consiglio di mettere lo swap primario sul hd dell'altro sistema.

ad es:

/bin e compagnia bella su IDE --> swap primario su SCSI

in questo modo essendo i 2 bus totalmente slegati ottimizzi quando c'e' bisogno di swap.

(e configurati anche uno swap sullo stesso HD di sistema da impostare come swap con priorita' + bassa)

ciao

----------

## tolipth

ciao

nell'HD eide al boot ho questo errore:

```
Partition check:

 hdc:end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 2

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 6

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 2

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 6

 unable to read partition table

```

e se provo a fare fdisk ho:

```
fdisk /dev/hdc

Impossibile aprire /dev/hdc

```

c'e' un modo per usare fdisk?

Altra cosa,  per sapere il modello di Xeon ho provato a fare cat /proc/cpuinfo:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 2.00GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1982.547

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

bogomips        : 3958.37

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 2.00GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1982.547

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

bogomips        : 3958.37

```

Lo step 4 indica PIV?

----------

## !equilibrium

no lo step 4 non indica il PIV,

comunque è uno Xeon P4 con HyperTread, lo vedi anche dalla velocità in Mhz e dal fatto che ha le estensioni *HT*  :Wink: 

per il tuo problema con l'ide, dovresti postare l'output del tuo dmesg, probabilmente linux non supporta bene il tuo controller IDE, che marca modello è? oppure hai impostato tu a mano parametri per l'hdparm che hanno reso inaccessibile il controller IDE, se si, evita di impostarli altrimenti rischi di perdere i dati in continuazione... comunque cosi a priori, senza l'output del dmesg è difficile capire il perchè del tuo problema.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> comunque è uno Xeon P4 con HyperTread, lo vedi anche dalla velocità in Mhz e dal fatto che ha le estensioni *HT* 

 

Si ma allora dovrebbe vedere 4 cpu. Nel kernel hai messo supporto smp per 4 processori?

----------

## tolipth

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> no lo step 4 non indica il PIV,
> 
> comunque è uno Xeon P4 con HyperTread, lo vedi anche dalla velocità in Mhz e dal fatto che ha le estensioni *HT* 
> 
> per il tuo problema con l'ide, dovresti postare l'output del tuo dmesg, probabilmente linux non supporta bene il tuo controller IDE, che marca modello è? oppure hai impostato tu a mano parametri per l'hdparm che hanno reso inaccessibile il controller IDE, se si, evita di impostarli altrimenti rischi di perdere i dati in continuazione... comunque cosi a priori, senza l'output del dmesg è difficile capire il perchè del tuo problema.

 

grazie ho risolto partendo dal livecd

----------

## tolipth

partendo d stage1 ho il seguente errore: 

```

cheching for c colpiler default output....configure:error: C compiler cannot   create executables 

See 'config.log' for more details. 

configure:error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link 

 !!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1 failed. 

 !!! Function econf, line 362, Exitcode 1 

 !! econf failed

```

ho provato anche a mettere flag diverse, ma la compilazione non va avanti

[edit]

Togliendo tutte le ottimizzazioni ora funziona

----------

## !equilibrium

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> partendo d stage1 ho il seguente errore: 
> 
> ```
> 
> cheching for c colpiler default output....configure:error: C compiler cannot   create executables 
> ...

 

non credo sia un problema di ottimizzazioni...

credo piuttosto sia dovuto al fatto che non hai il supporto HT nel kernel e quindi quando compili ovviamente ti da errore... e da impostazioni errate nel make.conf...

----------

## tolipth

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *tolipth wrote:*   partendo d stage1 ho il seguente errore: 
> 
> ```
> 
> cheching for c colpiler default output....configure:error: C compiler cannot   create executables 
> ...

 

 ho fatto un po' di prove e come linea uso:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe "
```

il resto invariato, anche il -j5.

----------

## !equilibrium

indagando un po qua e la, a quanto pare è un problema di gettext, è molto suscettibile alle ottimizzazioni spinte....

bhe per l'install non c'è problema, puoi lasciare anche le ultime che hai impostato, una volta compilato tutto e con il sistema completamente funzionale e bootabile puoi sempre attivare tutte le ottimizzazioni (-O3), devi solo ricordarti che qualora viene aggiornato gettext nel portage e devi ricompilarlo devi anche abbassare le ottimizzazioni... tutto qua...

magari + in la faranno l'ebuild che in automatico riconosce le ottimizzazioni eccessive e in automatico userà quelle + corrette, così come avviene già per altri ebuild critichi  :Wink: 

IMHO: io ti consiglio vivamente di attivare le ottimizzazioni + alte sul Dual Xeon, altrimenti sarebbe come comprare la ferrari ed usare il metano al posto della benzina   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> IMHO: io ti consiglio vivamente di attivare le ottimizzazioni + alte sul Dual Xeon, altrimenti sarebbe come comprare la ferrari ed usare il metano al posto della benzina  

 

E cosa vorresti mettere in piu'? Non credo che sia questo che faccia  la differenza

----------

## tolipth

Ho sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione, non trovo il comando passwd,

quale e' il pacchetto che lo installa?

edit :

ho risolto con emerge system

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E cosa vorresti mettere in piu'? Non credo che sia questo che faccia la differenza

 

*il sistema deve fare semplici calcoli su molte matrici (manipolazione di immagini in " tempo reale")*

su un sistema del genere, che deve fare calcoli molto complessi, le ottimizzazioni fanno una notevole differenza...

la differenza tra le ottimizzazioni non le noti molto in un ambiente desktop, ma in una situazione in cui sono prevalenti calcoli pesanti (calcoli che durano ore, non secondi) la differenza si nota ad occhio nudo... il progetto Acovea si basa proprio su questi aspetti, e se guardi i benchmarch dei test sui dei normali P3 / P4 / Opteron le ottimizzazioni delle CFLAGS permettono di ottenere prestazioni in molti casi doppie ad un sistema senza ottimizzazioni, su uno Xeon la differenza dovrebbe essere ancora maggiore.

poi sinceramente non so che cosa intenda Toliph con *calcoli su molte matrici*, presumo sia un server destinato alla manipolazioni di segnali video in streaming e di rendering e quindi abbia bisogno di eseguire calcoli complessi per un lungo periodo e in real-time. In tal caso le ottimizzazioni fanno una sostanziale differenza, viceversa, se ho capito male e questo server altro non è che una normale workstation grafica (per manipolazioni 2D e grafica di marketing) allora le ottimizzazioni servono a gran poco.

----------

## tolipth

devo installare grub, quale e' l'ordine degli HD, ho

sda e hdc, considero sda=hd0,* e hdc=hd2,*  ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> sda e hdc, considero sda=hd0,* e hdc=hd2,*  ?

 

Quando sei nella console grub scrivi root hd e doppio tab e ti appare tutto

----------

## tolipth

si ho controllato, credo che il problema sia tutto nel kernel, provo a configurarlo con genkernel e speriamo che mi sia sbagliato...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma le vedi ora le 4 cpu con cat /proc/cpuinfo?

----------

## tolipth

si ora il kernel non da' problema, 

mi vede 4 cpu e non ho kernel panic

(ho iniziato con un genkernel e ho modificato quello )

adesso continuo con l'installazione di X.Last edited by tolipth on Mon Aug 09, 2004 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tolipth

ciao,

ho il seguente errore al boot:

```

* Failed to calculate dependencies

```

cosa possso fare per correggerlo?

Inoltre ho la home su un'altro HD, ma l'utente la vede solo in lettura, 

il mio fstab e':

```
/dev/sda8               /home           reiserfs        notail,noatime          1 2

```

ho provato con (0,0) ma non cambia

(questa partizione deriva da una precedente installazione)

Infine come posso dire al sistema di cancellare la /tmp ad ogni riavvio?

grazie ciao

----------

## randomaze

Aprire nuovi topic non é sbagliato ma fortemente consigliato, quando si tratta di problemi diversi.

Comunque:

1 "* Failed to calculate dependencies ", direi che c'é bisogno anche delle righe prima (apri un nuovo topic)

2. quali sono i permessi della directory /home (prima di montare la dir)? COmuqnue ci sono svariati post nel forum a rigurado di permessi e fstab

3. se non ricordo male puoi usare il file /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## tolipth

ok, grazie a tutti

----------

